# Man Boobs Growing.. Embarrassed To Be Seen Anywhere..



## petewilson (May 22, 2009)

I have been growing man boobs for the past 2 years and its reached a point where it's got to stop. I am gradually loosing all my confidence as a result of this infliction. I do not excercise at the moment as I am working at my desk all day, but I am not overweight, I'm 5'10 and weigh about 70Kg. But my puffy man boobs go all the way around the pec area, and have reached a ridiculous level where they are now embarrassing in public. I have been to the doctor for tests and he said the results for oestrogen and everything else was normal. I went to an NHS man boob surgeon and he refused to do anything for me as he did not consider it bad enough to warrant invasive surgury and the scars left after surgery (he seems to want them to be a D cup before he'll help). I cannot afford to pay a private surgeon.

I have downloaded an ebook "Get this off my chest NOW!", and it just contains all the common sense obvious fat reduction techniques to reduce man boobs.

I want to go running and generally start getting fit, not only to get rid of the man boobs but for my well being and to improve my mood etc. I am very determined and motivated, but I am stuck with these problems:

1. I live in a small village with nothing but dangerous narrow roads, high hedges and blind bends for miles in all directions. These would be sure suicide if I go runnning on them.

2. I am extremely embarrassed, and can't be seen by friends or neighbours.

If I was in a large city like London, near a park, these would not be an issue for me as running in a large park in a large city is fairly anonymous. But here in the countryside, everyone knows me for about a 15 mile radius.

I am desparate to run every day. Does anyone have any ideas what I or someone in my position could do?

Thanks


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry to hear about this... it must be difficult to deal with!

have u considered buying a treadmill to go running on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

mate, who gives a s**t what other people think. You just get out there and do it for you.

Find i good size sports fields drive down or pedel down and use this, objective is to run 5 times around but to start of with you may be lucky with once so just build up.

Dude, i know your confidence levels are low but you gotta get over what other people think otherwise your life will be ruined.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

What about doing circuit training in your own home for a while. Squat thrusts, press ups, sit ups etc

I'll write you a routine if you want and I'm sure everyone else here will too.

Sorting the diet is the first step. Also the biggest thing to note is that we have all been there. Many people who train suffer body dysomorphia and severe depression based on how they look, you aren't alone bud.

Don't worry about it. How about getting into training properly?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant actually run so i end up walking everywhere-

i do understand what its like living in the country and how suicidal it is-

i can however jog on the spot-

try it while watching tv for an hour,put in some arm waving(LOL)as well and you can work up a good sweat-

worth a go and its free.

it does work.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Matt

The NHS will only operate if your condition is causing you pain. So you could go down the route that it is making you depressed (i.e. mental pain), and that the lumps around the nipple area are physically painful - then by the NHS book he is obliged to grant you surgery...

It might also be an idea to get your body fat as low as possible to see if it really is a case of gynocemastia vs just fatty deposits...


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

you been smoking again cal? jogging on the spot with your arms waving for an hour?

mate forget the embarresment and get started and you will not look back, there must be somewhere you can run even if it's a little strip you go back and forth on.


----------



## petewilson (May 22, 2009)

thanks for all the quick replies, the nearest sports field is not nearby, it would be a good drive away.

The perfect answer would be if there was one of those oval running tracks nearby. That would be less embarrassing as there are no houses or general public to get around.

I feel a bit stupid buying a treadmill as I would prefer to run outside, but I guess it is the best option in this situation.

I am looking up some second hand treadmills. I have heard that they can be quite flimsy if you're not careful which one to buy? Should I go for manual or electric?

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

When i started on my mission to loose weight i started with a skipping rope and punch bag, perfect mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

When i started on my mission to loose weight i started with a skipping rope and punch bag, perfect mate.


----------



## petewilson (May 22, 2009)

nick500 said:


> Matt
> 
> The NHS will only operate if your condition is causing you pain. So you could go down the route that it is making you depressed (i.e. mental pain), and that the lumps around the nipple area are physically painful - then by the NHS book he is obliged to grant you surgery...
> 
> It might also be an idea to get your body fat as low as possible to see if it really is a case of gynocemastia vs just fatty deposits...


I tried that route, told him it's physically painful and I can't buy the same clothes anymore and exaggerated everything about mental pain etc, but the surgeon refused to do anything about it. He didn't seem to know much about it, or understand the mental pain it can cause.

I will try to get my body fat as low as possible to see if it will go away. So I need to go running.


----------



## petewilson (May 22, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion about the skipping rope, i hadn't thought of that..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually i do skipping without a rope,while i`m jogging(cant use a rope cos of a ceiling fan)and some shadow boxing-well centreline punching



> you been smoking again cal? jogging on the spot with your arms waving for an hour?


 :lol: is the pope catholic? :lol:


----------



## petewilson (May 22, 2009)

I would like to do more than just skipping, I would like to run and row and get generally completely fit.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

i presume that if you live in a little village you wont be far away from some open countryside? a few good hills too if your lucky..

cross country type running is bound to burn more cals than on the road..

end of the day though mate - f**k what anyone else thinks - they can sit there watching their arses grow and judging you if they like but when you get where you want to be & they are sat there - pie in one hand, remote in the other waiting for the heart attack to come who will be in the better position?

i know it can be difficult when you start out - i started at 17 1/2 stone with a 38 waist and a decent rack myself lol but i pushed on, tried not to worry and in just over a year later ive lost 3st, 4 inches off my waist and have pecs where my man breasts used to be..

give it time and you'll start getting attention for the right reasons & you'll know it was worth it..

good luck mate..


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

i know this has been said, but matt, although cardio is a definite must for fat loss, ur diet will play a very large part. No idea how ur diet is now but maybe post that up, see what needs to be changed or even have it totally re worked. Id prob say eating right is harder than actually exercising.

But no worries, hard work DOES pay off, and i agree, F*** what other ppl think, do it for urself and in a month or so when u start to see a diff and ur confidence is boosted up u will be the one laughing. GL to ya bro. As far as not going outside, take these guys advice here they know what they talking about. do anything in home to get a good hard sweat going. even jumping jacks for long enough is cardiovascular and u will sweat.


----------



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Gynaecomastia is a fairly common problem - and I personally had an operation for this on the NHS. The fatty tissue that develops is essentially immature breast tissue (which develops in puberty when estrogen levels are sustained in the body longer than they should [yes - even males have estrogen when young]) and unfortunately no amount of cardio or exercise will remove this tissue. And if your taking steriods - potentially the situation can only get worse.

I recommend that you seek surgery if its bothering you this much. Privately your looking at around 3000, or on the NHS (obviously free) you'll need to wait around 9 months on a waiting list (or less if lucky)

Simply operation - they make a curved incision on the lower half of each nipple and liposuction / scalpel the fat away.

I stated psychological stress as my reason for wanting surgery and am very pleased with the result.

Hope this helps you out - all the best.. .


----------



## liquid101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Pre-Op I found that wearing a tight heart rate monitor strap helped when running - it'll dig into your skin and restrict your breathing a little - but give that a try.. .


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ali M said:


> When i started on my mission to loose weight i started with a skipping rope and punch bag, perfect mate.


Spot on exactly what i was going to say 10 mins of skipping is like a half an hour run.


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

READ THIS IT WILL HELP!! buddie how old are you? i have exactly the same problem and im only 17 years old! ive had it since i was about 10!! all through my childhood i never went swimming, never sunbathed, never ever ever topless and often skipped going out so many times as i was go upset about it. im working my pecs hard now and alot of muscle is growing under the fat and im dieting to reduce my fat levels. In the mean time, i can recommend wearing a tight t-shirt underneath whatever your wearing (with this reduce the visual affect of them), wear thicker material clothers (always try on everything you buy and look at the affect it has on ur 'man boobs' visually) and start working out your chest. im the only person i know of my age to have boobs and it has affected me dramatically but if you boost your confidence then ul be fine, put it this way, i lost my virginity when i was 13 and had more girls in the 4 years than most people i know my age and to very attractive girls. and btw, they are no-where near as bad to other people as you may think. although people may say stuff to be an ass, ive just pretended to laugh it off and i just get on with it. to be fair, if my dieting and pec workouts dont help after i year then i am opp'ing for surjery but in the mean time im just gonna stick to it. Also, im taking 80-100mgs of Zinc at the moment as these appaz balance your hormones and stop them getting bigger and can over time reduce them (i have spent probably over 200 hours looking us cures for this). i hope this helps buddie, stick in there.


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there not a gym within driving distance? When I started my chest was errrr,,,,, not "manly", but I covered it up with my vest. Did regular cardio training at the nearest gym on the treadmill, doing power walks as I was too fat to run, and after a few months its back to normal again.


----------



## phantom51red (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi mate,

I went the other way instead of losing pounds ive been doing the weights since my teens bulking up ,initialy i started doing lots of bench press and decline dumbell press, its whole body now though,if i cant get accsess to gym then press ups lots of them.Yeah bit of gyno still there but not nearly as prominant .Work out your shoulders and back too if ye get them bigger gyno will be smaller !

Someone mentioned wear a vest underneath too....try underworks.com

american company, get a compression vest for £20 and ye can wear any tshirt ! you wont ye wont even see the vest or gyno underneath.

hope this may help.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Mate i know has this problem. Definately helped him doing chest workouts. I would just go straight to the GP and do everything you can to convince him you have a problem that needs sorting. The sooner you do it the sooner you will get it sorted. Make sure you get on the running and diet side of things. I have some shapely man pecs too but i am hoping they arent gyno (i dont have any lumps or anything i have just overindulged on chocolate).


----------



## jay j (Jun 15, 2009)

still growing is a hormone problem. stable ones like mine easily dealt with smart lipo by my excellent doc. he's london based. I can give you his email if you wish.


----------



## do_ob (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd like to offer my insight here.

I've had these things since I was... dunno.. really young I guess! I didn't always have em cos at some point in my life (before I hit the double digits in age lol) I was as thin as a monkey, then I moved over to the UK and good old Macdonalds, Burger King and a generally more relaxed lifestyle made me grow and grow and grow... I'm naturally quite large anyway cos of my build but these moobs are quite prominent.

I have a couple of suggestions - I hope you'll take them into account though judging from what you're saying they might be worse than mine (however I thought mine were REALLY bad at once! It's all about self image!!)

1) If you're not overweight, you've probably gone by the BMI style charts - Just because you're not overweight doesn't mean that your body fat % is low - If you're stuck behind a desk all day then this could only add to it. So first step is to get out there and start exercising. This has IMMENSE benefits and to be honest since I started working out a couple years ago my confidence has been boosted tonnes. I used to be just like you, I would always wear overly baggy clothes to hide the moobs and was sooooooo self conscious of them. Once I started training, I started just not really giving a flying **** what people thought.

It can only get better once you start mate. First it was going out with normal fitting t-shirts, now I can get in the pool without caring. I also got called tree-trunk legs when I was younger cos of my MAHOOSIVE calves and thighs, but like I said it's the build and there's a LOT of muscle there. I've recently been able to wear shorts outside too. It's progressive and if you keep at it it only gets better mate!

2) The bigger you are, the less will be visible. If you work out and get your shoulders big as well as your chest, the expanded muscle mass will stretch out the fat, mostly to the point where it's barely noticeable. Again, the more I trained, the more I stopped caring and the less they bothered me. Nowadays I walk through town back straight, chest out (actually having your chest out helps spread the fat too  ).

3) You *WILL* experience hopelessness. This is the same of everyone. At some point you will stop and think "this isn't working!" but the only thing I can say is DON'T GIVE UP!! No matter what!!

I hope this has given you a little bit of insight mate and I wish you all the best!! Tell us how you get on!

As for the treadmills, don't need anything too fancy, just nothing too flimsy and nothing with too many bells and whistles is fine.

And lastly mate, as for other people; **** em! I had a long think about this and decided that at the end of the day, it's all in your mind that people are looking at you and laughing! I realised that peoples' natures are generally to keep to themselves and care little about others. When I walk through the street the only thing that really catches my eye are hotties =] I don't really pay attention to anyone else!

Do it for yourself mate! 

edit: Oh and I'm sure you know this but there's no such thing as spot fat reduction.


----------

